# 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?



## Grilgan (7. Dezember 2009)

*97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

Hallo,
ich bin ja sehr froh, dass ich mit meinem Laptop CoD6 spielen kann. 
(Core 2 Duo T5250 @1,5 Ghz, GeForce 8600M GS)

Allerdings wird die GPU dabei bis zu 97°C heiß  - durchschnittlich 95°C. (GPU-Z Log to File)
Muss ich mir Sorgen machen? Ist das normal bei Laptops?

Ach ja, egal ob ich CoD6 mit 800x600 mit minimalen Details spiele, oder mit 1440x900 mit max. Details + 4xAA (das maximale was mein Lap kann, geht sogar einigermaßen ) spiele, die Temperatur verändert sich kaum.

CoD6 ist nicht das einzige Spiel. Crysis bei 800x600 geht auch einigermaßen (  ) , und die GPU wird ca. 94°C heiß.

Grüße


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

97 ist schon enorm...du solltest mal in ein Computerfachgeschäft fragen ob sie dir die Wärmeleitpaste erneuern und das Laptop säubern können...hilft bei unseren Kunden öfters um einige Grad zu gewinnen...wobei 97 auch ein auslesefehler sein kann was ich für dich hoffe.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

Es kann auch sein das deine Lüftung nicht richtig geht, hatte ich mal bei meinem. Da hat der Lüfter die warme Luft aus dem Inneren nicht meht abtranspotiert und es kam zu einem Wärmestau. Achte mal darauf ob der Lüfter hochdreht!


----------



## RubinRaptoR (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

Ich hab mal ein bißchen gegooglet und das scheint eine relativ normale Temperatur für die Karte sein, auch wenn sie beunruhigend hoch ist 
Eventuell solltest du über eine Cooling-Unterlage für dein Notebook nachdenken. Viel weniger wirst du auch nicht durch Erneuerung der WLP bekommen.


----------



## Grilgan (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

Der Lüfter ist, während die GPU auf 97 ist, eigentlich ganz locker.
Also er dreht nicht hoch, ist wie immer - ganz normal. Weiß nicht wieviel rpm das sind, Speedfan und so erkennen den Lüfter nicht.

Lap war vor weniger als einem halben Jahr noch in Reparatur - Mainboard wurde ausgetauscht.

Was würdet ihr sagen - soll ich mal Medion (Hersteller vom Lap) anschreiben? Hab bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit deren Support, aber trotzdem?

Grüße


----------



## cookiebrandt (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

Fragen schadet nicht


----------



## Superwip (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

Möglicherweise ist auch der Kühler verschmutzt, du solltest vielleicht versuchen, den Laptop zu zerlegen und zu reinigen...

...oder auch nicht; damit könntest du Garantieprobleme bekommen; einem Freund von mir ist etwa auch mal sein Dell XPS an Grafikkartenüberhitzung gestorben; er hat daraufhin von Dell per Garantie einen besseren (neueren) bekommen


----------



## Jakob (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

nimm doch einfach mal den guten alten staubsauger und saug den ganzen staubvon  den lüfter auf der unterseite und aus den seitlichen Luftauslässen. klappte perfect beim lappi meines bruders erst sauwarm, und dann nach 5 min immer absturz. Staubsauger und die temps waren wieder super und alles lief wieder perfect^^ 

PS: Ich entschuldige mich dafür dass ich immer c statt k schreibe. English hat bei mir Wunden hinterlassen


----------



## herethic (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

Benutz du den Laptop auf dem Bett?
Hab mal gehört(aber verlass dich nicht drauf)mit Staubsauger allerdings leichte stufe und danach mit Wattestäbchen..
Gibt es nicht auch ein How-to Lüftersteuerung mit Speed-fan?


----------



## amdintel (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

mal andere frage die das gleiche Book haben,
 ob das bei dehnen auch ist 
ich glaube bald die werden so heiß ?
Gerät wurde ja hier nicht genannt ?
Dauer zocken => Notebook Kühler um sicher zu geben  ->  Notebook-Kühler im Test: Cooler Wind um heiße Rechner @ NETZWELT.de


----------



## Aholic (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

Medion...von denen hört man fast nur schlechtes.
Am liebsten würde ich mir die Gpu nehmen, mit Furmark 2 Stunden schmorren lassen und anschließend einschicken  

Ich weiß von einer Person die dort mal gearbeitet hat wie man mit Dingen umgeht, und was für Hardware man verbaut, das ist wirklich nicht mehr feierlich...


----------



## Grilgan (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

Also ich hab ein Medion MD96420, jeder der ein Medion Notebook hat kann sich ja hier mal melden und was dazu sagen 

@Aholic: Ja, Stimmt, Medion wolte mir z.B. meine Tastatur nicht ersetzen, obwohl da ne Taste sich gelockert hat und rasgesprungen ist. 140€ ham sie dann abgezockt 

@thrian: Ich benutze das Notebook sicherlich auch mal im Bett, wo ich aber nicht zocke.
Zocken tu ich nur am Schreibtisch, wo das Notebook auf einer graden Holzoberfläche steht.


----------



## amdintel (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

das denken kann ich dir nicht abnahmen,
wenn das ein bekanntes Problem z.b. währe,
dann haben  garantiert andere auch das problem und melden sich im Internet MD 96420 heiße CPU - Google-Suche

hab ihr alle kein Google auf dem PC ?

ruf doch die Hotline an, ist ja nur eine 01805 Nummer und nicht so teuer .
ich kann mich über Medion nicht beschweren , hatte da insgesamt mal vor 2 Jahren 2 x angerufen wegen Bios Update und FW Update DVD LW .


----------



## Grilgan (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*



amdintel schrieb:


> das denken kann ich dir nicht abnahmen,
> wenn das ein bekanntes Problem z.b. währe,
> dann haben  garantiert andere auch das problem und melden sich im Internet MD 96420 heiße CPU - Google-Suche
> 
> ...




Ich fragte nach der GPU.

Die Cpu ist ja eigentlich nicht das Problem, obwohl sie unter Windows auch 59° heiß wird.
Beim Zocken kann ich das ja schlecht messen, weil CPU-Z ja leider keine Temps für CPU angibt und ich kein Prog kenne, das CPU-Temperaturen als Datei speichert.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

CoreTemp 99.5 speichert Höchsttemperaturen.


----------



## Aholic (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*



Grilgan schrieb:


> Beim Zocken kann ich das ja schlecht messen, weil CPU-Z ja leider keine Temps für CPU angibt und ich kein Prog kenne, das CPU-Temperaturen als Datei speichert.


Coretemp, das zeigt dir zwar keinen direkten Verlauf an, aber die Höchst erreiche Cpu Temperatur von jedem einzelnen Kern.

@KingofKingzZ, wie du wahrscheinlich nur nen besseren Ping zu dem PCGH Server hast, und garnicht schneller geantwortet hast!


----------



## Grilgan (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

@beide:
Stimmt, Coretemp hab ich vergessen.
Ich zocke mal 5-10 Mins, die Graka wird innerhalb einiger Sekunden Zocken 95° heiß. CPU dürfte dann ja auch schnell heißlaufen.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*



Aholic schrieb:


> @KingofKingzZ, wie du wahrscheinlich nur nen besseren Ping zu dem PCGH Server hast, und garnicht schneller geantwortet hast!



Naja bin ich mir nicht sicher xD 
Zumindest ist mein Internet ziemlich lahm^^
Die wollen bei uns keine schnelleren Leitungen legen, weil wir im "Rentnerviertel" wohnen und die ja sowieso kein schnelles DSL brauchen.


----------



## Grilgan (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

Also ich hab grade erstmal 3d Mark 05 rüberlaufen lassen, mit allen Tests.

Graka wurde bei entsprechenden Tests bis zu 95° heiß, bei CPU blieb das höchste 66°. Komisch.

Edit:
Zocken: GPU max. 95°C, CPU max. 65°C. 

Gruß


----------



## amdintel (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

Der Grafik  Chip ist ja im Chips. mit integriert und der Chips. + GK Chips wird schon etwas heißer als eine gute Luft
gekühlte Grafikkarte, 
wie gesagt würde bei Medion anrufen und Fragen ob das normal ist, oder andere hier im Forum,
ich kann bei meinem Book leider nicht kucken,
das ATI Panel zeigt das nicht an, wie heiß die GK Chip wird ,
bis 22 Uhr kann die ja erreichen . 
werde ber gleich noch mal kucken ob das nicht doch geht bei meinem Book , muss da eh Treiber und Patches installieren .


----------



## Grilgan (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

Ich hab grade mit Medion telefoniert.
Der Typ war total locker drauf & nett. 
(1. positive Erfahrung mit Medion )

Er meinte, dass 97°C eindeutig zu heiß sind, aber öfters Kunden mit Notebooks anrufen, dessen GraKa's zu heiß sind. 
Wenn das Notebook eingeschickt wird, bekommt es lediglich ein BIOS-Update, das bewirkt, dass die Lüfter dauerhaft mit 100% laufen. 
Ist zwar sinnlos (find ich), aber das hat er gesagt. 
Dann hat der liebe Herr mir noch verraten, dass im Februar NICHT meine 2-jährige Garantie abläuft, sondern erst nächstes Jahr. Anscheinend hat man bei Aldi 3 Jahre.
Abschließen meinte er, wenn ich es überhaupt will, soll ich das NB lieber in einem Jahr einschicken. Und wenn was durchschmort, dann sofort einschicken, ich krieg mit Sicherheit was neues.

Daraus ziehe ich: Ich vergesse die Temp, da ich die GraKa sowieso nicht übertakten kann, und spiele einfach in Ruhe CoD. 

Grüße


----------



## amdintel (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

Notebook haben fast allgemein immer ein Problem mit der Hitze , das  Hitze Problem haben andere  mit anderen Geräten 
Notebook Grafikkarte EXTREM HEIß - Wie kühlen?! - Forum - CHIP Online
die Techniker an der Hotline kennen auch nicht alle Geräte,
kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, 
das dann der Lüfter immer auf volle pulle laufen soll, 
nach dem Bios Update vor allen ist das  immer laut.normalerweise geht der Lüfter ja nur hoch bei Hitze und das Problem ja nur beim zocken ist,naja  Bios Update kann man auch selber machen, allerdings ist das immer ein Risiko wenn was schief geht ..?

vielleicht regelt das Bios  falsch  und mit dem Update den Lüfter besser  ?
oder warum tauschen die denn den Kühler nicht einfach ?
wahrscheinlich ist der etwas zu schwach ausgelegt ?


----------



## Grilgan (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

Ich denke nicht, dass das Bios schuld ist. 

Vielleicht wird die 8600M GS allgemein einfach extrem schnell warm - keine Ahnung.


----------



## amdintel (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

nee das kann schon am  Bios liegen, 
weil da kannste ja nichts einstellen Lüfter ,
es kann schon sein das  erst ab 85c der Lüfter nur mit 60 % arbeitet und viel zu späht 
auf 100 % dreht .


----------



## Aholic (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*



amdintel schrieb:


> es kann schon sein das  erst ab 85c der Lüfter nur mit 60 % arbeitet und viel zu späht auf 100 % dreht .


Jo, genau das vermute ich auch mal.


----------



## Grilgan (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

Nop, das würde ich ja merken.

Der dreht *gar* nicht auf beim Zocken.
Die einzige Situation (an die ich mich erinnere) des schneller laufenden Lüfters ist: beim Starten. Ich drücke auf den Knopf, der Lüfter startet lauter als normal, und ungefähr wenn das Windows Zeichen kommt, ist der Lüfter normal. Sonst eigentlich nie schnell laufend.


----------



## Aholic (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

Ich würde sagen, schicks mal ein, das Problem scheint ihnen ja nicht unbekannt zu sein.
Das mit dem Lüfter kann sehr wohl sein, vll dreht er ja erst bei 100C auf. (was aber wahrscheinlich nicht so vorgesehen war)



> Die einzige Situation (an die ich mich erinnere) des schneller laufenden Lüfters ist: beim Starten.


Sicher das es nicht dein Laufwerk ist?


----------



## Grilgan (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*



Aholic schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, schicks mal ein, das Problem scheint ihnen ja nicht unbekannt zu sein.
> Das mit dem Lüfter kann sehr wohl sein, vll dreht er ja erst bei 100C auf. (was aber wahrscheinlich nicht so vorgesehen war)
> 
> 
> Sicher das es nicht dein Laufwerk ist?



Sry, hab mich geirrt. Der Lüfter dreht nicht auf beim Starten.

Wenn ich das Notebook einschicke, werden sie nur ein Bios Update machen - das kann ich auch selber. Denk ich mal 
Oder gibt's daran irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten?
Außerdem weiß ich gar nicht ob ich das überhaupt will, denn dann würde der Lüfter ja eventuell dauerhaft auf 100% laufen, was ja auch nicht sein soll.


----------



## amdintel (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

ich merke mal an :
das viele bei ihrem Books Temp. der GBU 
von 75 / 83 c haben, jee nach Gerät liest 
das Bios diese Temp anderes aus, da gibt 
Toleranzen  bis zu  10 % 
Also Notebooks werden oft sehr heiß !
Also beim einschalten sollte schon der Lüfter hoch drehen, auch das kann am Bios liegen ?

ich würden erst mal nicht ein schicken  weil das Gerät funktioniert und stützt nicht ab
und wer dann erst mal ein paar Wochen weg. 

würde  ein Bios Update versuchen, 
erst wenn das kein erfolgt bringt vielleicht  einschicken ?


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

Ich empfehle die wlp zu wechseln und ein Notebook-Coolpad zu besorgen !

Habe mir damals für Notebook ein Zalmann Coolpad gekauft das damals zwar teuer war (~60€) aber meine cpu sowie die gpu jeweils um mehr als 10-12°C runtergekühlt hat 

Grüße,


----------



## Aholic (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*



> würde ein Bios Update versuchen,
> erst wenn das kein erfolgt bringt vielleicht einschicken


Oder so, wenn du es dir zutraust mach das, jo. 
Im Grunde sollte das keine Schwierigkeiten geben, Hintergrundprogramme würde ich vorher ausmachen.


----------



## Stingray93 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

Mein Notebook hat auch eine 8600M GS.
Im Sommer wurde sie beim zocken auch gerne mal knapp 120° warm.(trotz extra kühler) ...hat dem Laptop aber bisher nicht geschadet.


----------



## Grilgan (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Mein Notebook hat auch eine 8600M GS.
> Im Sommer wurde sie beim zocken auch gerne mal knapp 120° warm.(trotz extra kühler) ...hat dem Laptop aber bisher nicht geschadet.




120?? Nicht schlecht. 

Also ich hab das Notebook knapp 2 Jahre, und anscheinend ist die GPU meines Notebookes seit 2 Jahren fast täglich auf 95°C gewesen. 
Ein einziges Mal ist was passiert: Die Grafikkarte hat rumgespielt. MB wurde ausgetauscht, sonst nichts.

Ich werde erstmal nichts unternehmen. Ein dauerhaft schnell drehender Lüfter würde mir glaube ich auch nicht so dolle gefallen.

Wenn die Temp mal auf 100° steigt, werde ich mir wahrscheinlich ein Bios Update gönnen. 100° ist mir dann doch etwas zu heiß. Evtl. dann auch noch eine Unterlage, mal gucken.

Aber ich sichere meine Daten ja manchmal, und bin somit hoffentlich vor dem schlimmsten bewahrt!


----------



## amdintel (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 97°C heiße GPU - Angst?*

mit einem Bios Tool das vorhandene Bios ab speichern  damit man das wieder rückgängig machen kann , und dann die Neue Vers. ?
wenn man sich da nicht so aus kennt, lieber lassen , Bios Update ist immer ein Risiko 
auf jedenfall  ist man auf  sicheren Seite, weil  wenn das der Hersteller macht,
für das selbst durch geführte Update wenn da was schief geht, haftet Medion nicht für .


----------

